# Dammit!!! Don't listen to your wife!!



## repo_man62

Wife said..."You're not going thru the ditch are you?" Duh...thought hadn't even crossed my mind 'til she said something!!:angry: So that's like saying "honey...let's go thru the ditch instead of the driveway...we have groceries in the back along with the kids...but it'll be fun!"
Here's the G-dam results... took 4 hrs.!yow!


----------



## jcesar

well.......
Nice pictures. Next time tell her to drive!!!


----------



## Dakota2004

Thats awesome!


----------



## jcesar

By the way,
dont feel bad. We got about 5 inches of snow yesterday, and my buddy got his 4x4 stuck.
Called me up, says, can you come pull me out? Ok.
So I go to his house, and no truck. I ask, Where is the truck?
In the back yard!!!!!!!
Down a hill, with 5 inches of snow, and soft wet grass underneath. 
Never did tell me how he got there


----------



## terrapro

lol ...why did it take 4 hours did you not have another truck to yank it out with

nice snow by the way, wish i had some


----------



## repo_man62

More pics tomorrow of the aftermath!


----------



## repo_man62

jcesar;327494 said:


> By the way,
> dont feel bad.
> Down a hill, with 5 inches of snow, and soft wet grass underneath.
> Never did tell me how he got there


Thats EXACTLY what happened!


----------



## repo_man62

terrapro;327495 said:


> lol ...why did it take 4 hours did you not have another truck to yank it out with
> 
> nice snow by the way, wish i had some


Took 4 different trucks. 1st a 3/4 ton chevy... then 1/2 ton Ford(knew IT couldn't pull me out!)...Then a BRAND NEW Allis-Chalmers farm tractor. None of those worked, so I had to suck in my pride and call my buddy with the ONLY wrecker in town. HE was busy...that's why it took 4 hrs.


----------



## repo_man62

Dakota2004;327492 said:


> Thats awesome!


I'm STILL trying to figure out what's "Awesome" about this.


----------



## firelwn82

Arent you a repo man? Don't you have your own wrecker? Just a question don't get all hot and bothered.


----------



## SnowPro93

notice how the truck tilts more towards your side BIG man....haha just kidding i've got stuck like that before...no fun....


----------



## repo_man62

SnowPro93;327507 said:


> notice how the truck tilts more towards your side BIG man....haha just kidding i've got stuck like that before...no fun....


Yea...dam lucky it didn't flip over on it's top eh?


----------



## Rcgm

SnowPro93;327507 said:


> notice how the truck tilts more towards your side BIG man....haha just kidding i've got stuck like that before...no fun....


HEHE Repo you got to look at it and laugh now don't ya.I think we all did Just kidding with ya

RCGM
Brad


----------



## repo_man62

Rcgm;327517 said:


> HEHE Repo you got to look at it and laugh now don't ya.I think we all did Just kidding with ya
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Ohhhh I do! But man...you don't know HOW many times the F-word came outta my mouth!!!


----------



## Mick

Sorry, Repo Man, but couldn't help laughing thinking of you "gonna show the wife how it's done". But that's mainly cause it wasn't me out there with the shovel and it wasn't MY wife saying "I TOLD YOU" (this time, anyway).:waving:


----------



## somm

looks like real pretty country repo.
did that maroon pickup hitch a chain to you?

thanks for the pics, glad you made it out OK.
Thank God we weren't all stranded out on Hwy 70 the other night, impassable from Kingdom City to KC !


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm still laughing.....been there, done that!


----------



## repo_man62

somm;327561 said:


> looks like real pretty country repo.
> did that maroon pickup hitch a chain to you?


He was the first one that tried. It's GORGEOUS HERE!


----------



## Rcgm

repo_man62;327513 said:


> Yea...dam lucky it didn't flip over on it's top eh?


LMAO  
The f word I would of let it fly a few times as well.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## repo_man62

Rcgm;327586 said:


> LMAO
> The f word I would of let it fly a few times as well.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Fact of the matter is... that's about ALL I could get out of my mouth for the first 5 minutes! That and F-you when the wife said" I told you!" (thats for you Mick)


----------



## alittle1

One thing I still can't figure out, What's with the HANDICAP Permit hanging from the mirror?


----------



## repo_man62

alittle1;327639 said:


> One thing I still can't figure out, What's with the HANDICAP Permit hanging from the mirror?


Just to satisfy curiosity... it is for my daughter that has a 93* curve, and a titanium rod in her back from scoliosous (sp) from birth. She's lucky to walk 25' without her back hurting. THAT'S why I have a handicap placard.
BTW...sorry you felt you had to "figure it out." Yes I'm VERY touchy when it comes to my personal life like that.


----------



## bigskytom

*Don't be dis'n the Ford, even though I am a Chevy guy*

My son went camping with a buddy last summer and the boys decided the other side of the creek looked like a better spot. The Chevy got stuck, the Blazer (my son) tried to pull him out and slid it off the road. They tried first with a Dodge diesel, no good. Then hitched a Chevy to the Dodge, still no good. The a Ford F150 to the Chevy and the Dodge, Bingo!


----------



## mojob

I don't mean to sound like a monday morning quarterback, but did you try using a come-along? Seems like that might have worked. I know what you're talking about though, when someone says "I wouldn't do that if I were you" they might as well be saying *Do It Man! Reminds me of the time we rented a car to drive to the Miami Grand Prix back in my youth. The windshield washer quirted off to the left about six feet. Well, after the race, driving through stop and go traffic we came upon a Miami-Dade motorcycle cop directing traffic. The guy in the back seat must have been reading my mind and said "I wouldn't do it if I were you". You know the rest. It wasn't pretty. Turns out, cuban miami motorcycle cops have no sense of humor. One of the hard lessons I learned in my youth.*


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Must have sucked getting stuck that way but the snow looks nice!


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Bob Bob Bob*

Well Bob it looks like the same ditch your Ford got stuck in last year whats next lol.


----------



## firelwn82

MOJOB Love it. I did the same to Detroit PD. Didn't have the same out come though. He was a white guy so he didn't think I was profiling him. He joked with me while we were in the jam for a minute. It was damn funny though.


----------



## Antnee77

I'm truly amazed that a new Allis-Chalmers tractor could not pull you out. It must have been a pretty small tractor, because those things can usually pull anything!


----------



## repo_man62

*Joe*



DJ Contracting;328239 said:


> Well Bob it looks like the same ditch your Ford got stuck in last year whats next lol.


NOT the same ditch! The one LAST year was ACROSS the road! Next will probably be Lake Huron during Ice fishing season! (NOT!)


----------



## repo_man62

Antnee77;328260 said:


> I'm truly amazed that a new Allis-Chalmers tractor could not pull you out. It must have been a pretty small tractor, because those things can usually pull anything!


Naaa...road was icy and I was in DEEP!


----------



## repo_man62

*The Aftermath!*



repo_man62;327496 said:


> More pics tomorrow of the aftermath!


Here's AFTER I got it out.


----------



## firelwn82

Its still a Burban. Bad Ass and tough, just a little dirty is all.


----------



## repo_man62

firelwn82;328333 said:


> Its still a Burban. Bad Ass and tough, just a little dirty is all.


Burban?? Yea...I'll take a double (Bourbon)


----------



## Antnee77

Looks nice. I like old Suburbans. Do you have a plow for it?


----------



## repo_man62

Antnee77;328360 said:


> Looks nice. I like old Suburbans. Do you have a plow for it?


No...:crying: Wish I did!


----------



## kamhillbilly

bigskytom;327839 said:


> My son went camping with a buddy last summer and the boys decided the other side of the creek looked like a better spot. The Chevy got stuck, the Blazer (my son) tried to pull him out and slid it off the road. They tried first with a Dodge diesel, no good. Then hitched a Chevy to the Dodge, still no good. The a Ford F150 to the Chevy and the Dodge, Bingo!


Reminds me of a song from a Canadian bandtymusic ,Truck got stuck by the Corb Lund Band 
Look it up


----------



## terrapro

so why isnt your driveway plowed? do you not have a plow


----------



## repo_man62

terrapro;328478 said:


> so why isnt your driveway plowed? do you not have a plow


Sold it last Jan. when I went to Florida. Got 4 wheel drive anyways...no need to clear it.


----------



## wirenut

why would you even attempt it if the ground is'nt frozen


----------



## repo_man62

wirenut;328862 said:


> why would you even attempt it if the ground is'nt frozen


Senior Moment!


----------



## Charles

I was in St Louis many years ago and had been on the hwy stopped for 5 hours in a snowbound traffic jam. 12 inches of snow. Truckers kept going over a hill and jack knifing.
There were 2 guys in a regular compact car in front of me and it was dark by now. I could see they were laughing because my lights showin in their car. They just decided to make a right turn off into the snow bank and into a ditch. Nowhere to go except woods. Traffic had started moving at that point!! They were doomed to waite for a wrecker. I just cant figure out why they would do that 
Here's your sign


----------



## Yaz

Funny how you blamed the wife... Not saying I wouldn't.... But It's your own fault! 

Glad to hear it's out but your not going to live this down for a long time... Wait till the snow melts and she has to look at the ruts till summer! Ouch, she going to be like salt on the wound! I know my wife would be!


----------



## wirenut

i hear ya.....


----------



## 90plow

Arent you a repo man? Dont repo guys ussually need tow trucks?


----------



## repo_man62

90plow;328932 said:


> Arent you a repo man? Dont repo guys ussually need tow trucks?


So this question doesn't get repeated AGAIN...read my thread..."For the guys only..very important." Maybe then you'll see WHY I don't have a tow truck...and NO...I don't HAVE to have a tow truck.


----------



## repo_man62

Yaz;328892 said:


> Funny how you blamed the wife... Not saying I wouldn't.... But It's your own fault!
> 
> Glad to hear it's out but your not going to live this down for a long time... Wait till the snow melts and she has to look at the ruts till summer! Ouch, she going to be like salt on the wound! I know my wife would be!


Hey...isn't that what wives are for? She's ALREADY like ROCK SALT!


----------



## streetsurfin'

Hey RepoMan. The truck looks like it fared pretty well. I did a similar trick in my wifes Lightning while passing through a DesMoines snow storm. Hit a patch of ice, the posi spun me off track and down into the median. I was relieved to see that I was going into the median instead of down the steep outer edge of the road. About halfway down the ditch, my wife woke up screaming, looking out the windshield at a white out as the snow was coming up over the windshield. It had been blowing real hard and I wound up on an area where it was blown almost clean to the grass. I almost made it all the way up the incline on the opposite side the ditch. I think I even had one front tire back up on the gravel shoulder, then it slowly slid back to the bottom of the ditch. I'm glad the wife was sleeping at the beginning of it. It gave me a split second to think and react without being distracted by the screams.

Therefore, my belief is that if you just had a little more speed going in you might have mad it out... . If you're not already, you'll soon be looking back and laughing about it.

p.s. still got you in my prayers.


----------



## Yaz

repo_man62;329011 said:


> Hey...isn't that what wives are for? She's ALREADY like ROCK SALT!


It's not your wifes fault it been something that's been in there brain since Eve. And we have the testosterone thing. My manly truck will plow right threw that..Watch this!:crying:

You not going to eat that apple are you? = You're not going to drive threw that ditch are you? I see a trend.....


----------



## firelwn82

Hey Repo. Did you repo planes? Or is it a hobby? I see the new Avatar thats what brings it up. I always thought boats and planes would be sweet to repo. I did vehicles and caterpillar stuff. Always thought planes and boats would be way more fun.


----------



## repo_man62

firelwn82;329337 said:


> Hey Repo. Did you repo planes? Or is it a hobby? I see the new Avatar thats what brings it up. I always thought boats and planes would be sweet to repo. I did vehicles and caterpillar stuff. Always thought planes and boats would be way more fun.


Yes..I repo alot of different things.


----------

